# Help with Pleco ID Please



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi if anyone can help me id this fellow I would really appreciate it.
5-6" long. 
Shy.
Fairly territorrial.
Eats everything, meat and veg.

Pineapple? 
Chocolate was the original guess, but he doesnt look or behave much like my albino chocolate pleco.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

can't tell. Put it back in the water. Fish out of water has different color.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol he hides so much I will have to set up a small tank just to get a few pics of him. That is very close to his colour though. Just a little lighter.
He changes alot. Sometimes very dark, other times mottled like that.
The plating of his scales seems to indicate that he isnt a choc. pleco though, correct?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What the guys on planetcatfish do is put them inside a glass cube or white bowl and photograph from the top and sides. As Charles said, there is too much colour difference to tell when they are out of the water. My L128 even lose their spots when they get stressed like that.

Edit: Oh, and it's definitely not a pineapple (L152). Body shape is all wrong for that.


----------

